# Cost of living in Cyprus?



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

Although living in Thailand at present I am looking forward to returning to Europe (fed up with the far east)
Although I was looking at Spain initially,I think it has nowhere near the possibilities to live as well as Cyprus,am fit and well ,65 next time,got a good pension and looking at areas to settle.
Is the cost of living the same as Spain? and just plain old things to do,not a boozer ,just do not want to twiddle my thumbs all day.
I like the thought of Egypt and Israel are not too far off,good for a few days away for a time .

Does anyone have thoughts that might be helpful?

Thanks JB :juggle:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jb44 said:


> Although living in Thailand at present I am looking forward to returning to Europe (fed up with the far east)
> Although I was looking at Spain initially,I think it has nowhere near the possibilities to live as well as Cyprus,am fit and well ,65 next time,got a good pension and looking at areas to settle.
> Is the cost of living the same as Spain? and just plain old things to do,not a boozer ,just do not want to twiddle my thumbs all day.
> I like the thought of Egypt and Israel are not too far off,good for a few days away for a time .
> ...


Hi JB

We know some people who lived here in Cyprus and moved to Spain.
After two years they came back here to live a few months ago. They said Spain is much more expensive. They lost money on selling their home in Spain but say it was worth it to be back here.
Most Brits choose Spain over Cyprus mainly because it is closer to the Uk and flights are shorter and cheaper. If this does not matter to you then Cyprus is the better option.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi JB
> 
> We know some people who lived here in Cyprus and moved to Spain.
> After two years they came back here to live a few months ago. They said Spain is much more expensive. They lost money on selling their home in Spain but say it was worth it to be back here.
> ...


Thanks for that,just looking forward to not have visa issues at any given moment,just get settled in a EEC country,and not ripped off at every turn.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jb44 said:


> Thanks for that,just looking forward to not have visa issues at any given moment,just get settled in a EEC country,and not ripped off at every turn.


another good thing about Cyprus as opposed to Spain is the lower crime rate. 
Certainly in the paphos area where we live there is very little crime, no need for bars at the windows. We often go out and leave our back patio doors ajar for our cat to get in if she is out. We certainly would not dare to do that if we lived in Spain.

Veronica


----------

